# Timing chain help!!!



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, I need a timing chain diagram, I'm helping a friend with a ka24 dohc, but we haven't been able to start the car, I need help with the marks of the crank and all the other marks, thanks..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The lower chain has a mating mark usually a silver painted link which corresponds to the mating mark on the crank at the three o'clock position and master cam (large) sprocket in the one o'clock position. The upper chain has painted links with the main sprocket mark in the four o'clock position and the intake cam mark at eleven o'clock and the exhaust mark at one o'clock. For more information on torque values and procedures check with your Nissan dealer to possibly look at their service manual or purchase a factory service manual or a Haynes manual.

Troy


----------

